# Heat Transfer on Rayon



## GnGPrinting (Sep 25, 2015)

I am new to Heat Transfer I have a client interested in getting a photo placed on a Rayon garment. My concern is damage to the Rayon material and seams in the material. If anyone has experience with Rayon and placing heat transfers I sure would love to hear your thoughts or advice.


----------



## Odius (May 6, 2016)

Peter,

I am fairly new to the heat transfer game as well so I'm right there with you butI am kind of a research nut.

So, before diving into this field I collected a lot of information and from what I have read/watched on YouTube ***disclaimer: I haven't actually tried this yet*** it seems that you CAN do a heat transfer on delicate materials BUT you have to take extra precaution.

The most common method I've read includes a barrier(like an old garment/t-shirt) to protect your piece.
I've read mixed things about slipping a Teflon sheet between your garment and your barrier but I don't see how it could hurt.
Settings: Approx 280F for Approx 30 seconds with About Medium pressure.

I hope this helps you out and I hope some veterans chime in on this.

-JC
MKX Studios


----------

